# Be Very Awared of Mother Nature.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My concern has always been my surroundings no matter where I happen to be, and I always pass this along to everybody else but sometimes things happen that go beyond our total control , I always emphasizes that if you expect something wrong, immediately go with your gut feelings. My prayers to their families.
5 hikers killed by Colorado rock slide; girl injured
http://news.msn.com/us/5-hikers-killed-by-colorado-rock-slide-girl-injured


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

readytogo said:


> My concern has always been my surroundings no matter where I happen to be, and I always pass this along to everybody else but sometimes things happen that go beyond our total control , I always emphasizes that if you expect something wrong, immediately go with your gut feelings. My prayers to their families.
> 5 hikers killed by Colorado rock slide; girl injured
> http://news.msn.com/us/5-hikers-killed-by-colorado-rock-slide-girl-injured


I agree with you 100% but the problem is that most "civilized" people have lost touch, for the most part, with their primal instincts, what you call a gut feeling so they get into trouble. Those who have been in combat have learned to listen to their "gut" which often keeps them safe. That primal instinct is still in all of us, it just needs to be fed and cultivated. One way to do that is to listen to your feelings, If something tells you to cross to the opposite side walk then do so, if that guy hanging around the corner doesn't look right, he probably isn't move away. The more aware you are of your "gut" feelings the easier it is to recognize danger and stay out of trouble.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I just don't understand how someone can not listen to their gut feelings. Heck mine scream at me so loud DH can hear them.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I doubt that a gut feeling could have save these hikers from a rock slide from above.
A nice sunny day became a death trap, not hiking may have saved them or at least another trail.
But we will never know.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Often common sense (sadly in short supply), will tell you as you walk through areas like they did that if there is a lot of large rubble around things came loose before and could easily do so at any given time. It's amazing what frost can do to loosen up a rock face over winter and then as the rocks gain heat and expand during the summer they can come loose. Sometimes you can get an idea how frequently this is occurring in bolder strewn areas by the oxidation coloring of the rock surfaces.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

crabapple said:


> I doubt that a gut feeling could have save these hikers from a rock slide from above.
> A nice sunny day became a death trap, not hiking may have saved them or at least another trail.
> But we will never know.


I can understand how you feel, however it is your doubt and your logical reasoning mind that keeps you from fully developing your primal instincts. These instincts come from the subconscious mind and can be cultivated to near impossible to believe levels. If you want to learn more I suggest that you read Awakening Spirits by Tom Brown Jr., Journey to the Ancestral Self by Tamarack Song, and Entering the Mind of the Tracker by Tamarack Song


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

colorado just had torrental rains...followed by cool nighttime probably freezing nights..the rain n flood water in inself move stuff around creating instability. Freezing temp expand and contract soil and rocks, sun heats...movement happens

every year here rockslides on the canyon roads create issues...lots of rain and freezing night temp always make some roads extreamly hazardous to drive. I refuse to drive certin roads in winter anymore. I no longer have to for work and have had enough close calls when I had too work through locations that were well known to slide. 

Not everything is in our control but some information, and common sense mighta been helpful to this group.

Many people are really outta touch with how nature works...or fail to do alittle homework before a outting. Maybe these people were not from the area and didnt know better?? Its like when fisherman comming to the coast forget to check the marine weather before a trip out to sea and its all nice in the am when they leave and end up in hazdorous seas by noon because they failed to check the weather. Or hikers heading into the woods for a hours long hike through the redwoods on a day with wind blowing 40mph by afternoon..they get freaked out n cut throught the woods to just get lost with crazy wind in hundreds foot tall trees swaying. The damage one of these monster trees cause when they fall is awesome! but I wouldnt wana be around when they come down..

bummer that no one was able to tell this group that a outting might not be safest choice this time and to choose another adventure...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is sad and tragic to have to bury a love one but like CAMO stated, we have lost touch with our primal instincts , that animal side of Us is no longer there ,that area got lots of rain, rain tends to loosen up the ground, there where warnings about landslides ,loose rock formations up in those hills because of the heavy rain and the sad thing is that you don`t have to be an expert just aware of your surroundings.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

People die every year from hypothermia too. It can happen to hikers or hunters who aren't dressed properly. They fall into cold water or they're out in a cold rain. They start shivering uncontrollably, can't make a fire, get confused, and die without help.


----------

